# Please participate in this poll...



## Indigo77

*GO TO POLL ==>* https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/660631-did-you-get-your-bfp.html

Thanks in advance....:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Kiki09

I got a BFN at 8,9,10 dpo & BFP @ 11 dpo although feint it was there..


----------



## Omi

I got a bfp on 10dpo...very very faint but defenitely there!


----------



## Indigo77

Bump


----------



## knitbit

9dpo first son
14dpo second son
10 dpo (loss)
9 dpo chemical
9dpo with twins


----------



## Claireyb1

I think it was on 10dpo for me. faint, but a def line!


----------



## sun

13DPO and it was faint! x


----------



## Bambers

BFP on day 28 of cycle. x x GL. ;)


----------



## Storm1jet2

10 DPO - very faint and I could hardly believe it, infact I pretty much didn't!


----------



## Leeze

10dpo - very faint but was a little tiny line on an internet cheapie!! 13dpo on a digi


----------



## seoj

I had THE faintest of faint lines at 11dpo... so faint I didn't believe it to be true, but I kept wondering... LOL. Didn't believe it till 13dpo when I got a FRER and a very positive 2nd line almost right away... guess those internet cheapie ones work, and ANY hint of a line is a positive... but def recommend backing up with a better brand for reassurance ;)


----------



## Redclaire

BFN on 11dpo
then very very faint BFP on 12dpo IC, morning whizz, defo bfp on Boots own brand that evening!!:happydance:


----------



## Lavenders

9 dpo on a cheapie!


----------



## ttcbaby4us

I got my first BFP 8dp3dt.


----------



## Indigo77

Bump


----------



## herbie

9 dpo for me hun


----------



## BeachComber

I didn't test until I was a week late for AF, but got a very dark bfp.


----------



## Mauser

Based on when I think I O'd and my u.s. dating--

6 dpo- late p.m. sample- extremely faint silvery grey pinkish "Maybe???" that I had to tilt, squint, photoshop, tweak, and hold up to a light bulb. Equate +/- kind, but even the control line was faint. Not an evap, since it showed up within about 1 minute.

7 dpo - mid afternoon- Dollar store cheapie- an actual "OMG I think there's a faint pink line?" about 5 minutes after testing.

7 dpo - Midnight run to Walmart for digital. Bought a freaking 5 pack of Clearblue Easy Digital. Immediately (20 seconds?) got a digital BFP! (Of course, stuck with 4 unused tests now lol.)


----------



## mitchnorm

14 dpo for me...three very strong bfps


----------



## Indigo77

Bump


----------



## ttcbaby4us

OOps, I didn't realize I already replied to this.


----------



## Indigo77

Bump


----------



## Indigo77

Bump


----------



## Glowstar

With my first 2 in my twenties....didn't test until week late with first and on day AF due with second.

This time:

10dpo Strong line + Digital Preg 1-2 (Miscarriage 6 weeks)

9dpo feint line on cheapie + Digital preg 1-2


----------



## jo14

9 dpo IC evening pee and 10dpo stronger with FMU

11 dpo digital 1 - 2 weeks


----------



## Indigo77

*Bump*


*Boo!*


----------



## Indigo77

Oooo


----------



## sadie

so faint on 9dpo that i ignored it. 
Then 10dpo....


----------

